# PR card time taken



## mkbansal (May 9, 2010)

Hiya

I have got the immigrant visa to Canada and wants to know few things before I land in Canada. I and my wife are going to be there in Canada in some time but due to some commitments we need to come back but not without the PR Card. Therefore If the primary applicant and co applicant makes an entry there and one of the applicant comes back then can the other applicant who is also the spouse can collect the PR card on the other applicants behalf as one needs to come back? also what is the best place to live for the time being? Is it a hotel or one can rent an apartment there till the Card arrives in mail? How long does it takes for the PR card to be sent to the address mentioned and last question What woulld be the average rent there for the same time as the PR card arrives?

Any information or answer is welcome as this would help me to make the most important decision of my career. Please help me..!

God Bless...

XX


----------

